# X3d ?



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I am playing with the configuration now. How I wish there is an oil burner version of this thing... sigh...


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

oh but there is!

it's just that it is unavailable to us in N America- for now


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

If they bring this car in US they will wipe out any competition! 
2011 X3 xdrive20d 183HP 280 ft-lb torque 47mpg!!!
It's actually build in SC, so close but we cannot get it


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I fail to see how the X3d can be more efficient than the 335d? Just based on body shape the X3d has to have more wind resistance.

The X3d would certainly do well here in the US.:thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> I fail to see how the X3d can be more efficient than the 335d? Just based on body shape the X3d has to have more wind resistance.
> 
> The X3d would certainly do well here in the US.:thumbup:


I'm pretty sure it's running BMW's 4 cylinder diesel, thus better mpg but probably lower thrust.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> I fail to see how the X3d can be more efficient than the 335d? ...


2L engine


> If they bring this car in US they will wipe out any competition!
> 2011 X3 *xdrive20d* 183HP 280 ft-lb torque 47mpg!!!


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

It's 2.0L 4-cyl turbo diesel engine and believe me, this is good enough for X3 to keep it running strong and efficient


----------



## e90diesel (Sep 11, 2010)

*Bring on the D*

I recently sold my 335d after 16000 miles and 15 months of driving enjoyment. In my opinion the 335d is the best car on the planet.

I sold it with the intention of buying a diesel suv. The x5, q7 ect are too big. I am waiting for a x3 or possibly x1 diesel to be offered here in the US.

My first choice would be a x3 23d Second choice x3 20d third choice x3 30/35d.

I have asked several BMW sales managers about a release date. I have also called BMWNA. No official word if one will even be offered here in the states.

If Audi offers up a TDI Q5 first I may jump ship.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

If your preferred configurations are not yet available (and maybe not for a long while), why did you sell your car so soon? :dunno:


----------



## e90diesel (Sep 11, 2010)

It was a financial decision. I'm hoping a X3d will be available by this time next year. By selling the 335d now I figure I saved about 6k in depreciation plus the cost of insurance ect.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

e90diesel said:


> I recently sold my 335d after 16000 miles and 15 months of driving enjoyment. In my opinion the 335d is the best car on the planet.
> 
> I sold it with the intention of buying a diesel suv. The x5, q7 ect are too big. I am waiting for a x3 or possibly x1 diesel to be offered here in the US.
> 
> ...


I thought I recently read that Audi has plans of doing that. But isn't the Q5 essentially the size of a Tourag? Which in turn is around the same size as a ML Mercedes or X5 BMW. All of which can be had stateside with a diesel today. I think I read the small Mercedes GLK is going to be offered stateside with a diesel. I am not too hip on those things, but then again I tend to not be too hip on any sized SUV.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> But isn't the Q5 essentially the size of a Tourag? Which in turn is around the same size as a ML Mercedes or X5 BMW.


The Q7 is the same size as the Touraeg, they're basically the same thing. The Q5 is much smaller and X3/GLK size.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd never guessed that but to be honest I never have seen them parked next to each other. I do see almost daily the Porsche SUV next to a Q7 and thought the Q7 was bigger but I never have actually comparing the two, just notice how the Porsche always parks like a prick. So I guess the Q5 is similar to whatever the smaller VW SUV is called?


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

EDIT: I thought the Q5 was based on the Tiguan, but after searching online I am not sure.

I know for sure the Cayenne = Q7 = Touraeg after reading numerous articles on it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I knew the Cayenne and Touraeg were the same basic vehicle. I was hoping to see the usual Cayenne and Q7 next to each other this morning but instead of the Q7 it was a Touraeg. I did happen to see a Q5 this morning, that thing sure looks bigger than I remember the X3 or GLK looking but neither were around to compare it too so it might just be my eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Seems like x3d is definitely hitting US and may be before 5 series. Below is response from local BMW dealer 

"Thank you for getting back to me! Unfortunately BMW has not released any official information of when they will be releasing the X3 diesel for the 5-Series diesel. However I do now that there will be a X3 diesel available much sooner than any other model. As soon as I receive any other information on it I will be sure to let you know."


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

BMW seems to be reluctant to go all in with diesels in the U.S.. Audi, on the other hand, has announced that it will bring in diesel versions of almost its entire line, including the A4. Perhaps that will motivate BMW.

Meanwhile, 25% of the VW vehicles sold last month in the U.S. were equipped with TDI diesel engines. Full article here: http://wardsauto.com/ar/vwa_browning_diesels_101117/


----------



## jdcolombo (Nov 16, 2008)

62Lincoln said:


> BMW seems to be reluctant to go all in with diesels in the U.S.. Audi, on the other hand, has announced that it will bring in diesel versions of almost its entire line, including the A4. Perhaps that will motivate BMW.
> 
> Meanwhile, 25% of the VW vehicles sold last month in the U.S. were equipped with TDI diesel engines. Full article here: http://wardsauto.com/ar/vwa_browning_diesels_101117/


What I wouldn't give for the 123d convertible here in the US. I have a 128 'vert that I love, but our new X5 35d gets better street-driving gas mileage than the 1-series (19.5 for the diesel X5, about 17.5 for the 128i) and roughly equal highway mileage (27 at a steady 75 on relatively flat Illinois interstates).

The 123d, on the other hand, with the 4-banger twin turbo diesel, puts out almost the same HP as the naturally-aspirated six, kills it on torque, and gets over 40 mpg (US) in highway driving.

I'd buy it tomorrow if I could. I can see why BMW has resisted the 4-cyl. (gas or diesel) in the 3-series and up cars, but the 1? And how about the 4-cyl. turbo-diesel in a Mini? (Something else the Europeans get that we don't).

Still, I understand why the next logical diesel would be the X3; the diesel engines are perfect for the SAV's, where acceleration and torque are more important than red-line performance.

John C.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

just think of how dynamic a x3 35d would be!!


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I think I read the small Mercedes GLK is going to be offered stateside with a diesel.


Yes, M-B confirmed they're bringing a GLK diesel stateside. The interesting part is that it will be one of their four-cylinder diesel engines, which I think will be a first for M-B in the US (in a long while, at least). Hopefully that will prompt BMW to bring their excellent 23d engine.


----------

